
WhatsApp cofounder Brian Acton tweets that it's time to delete Facebook - elsewhen
http://www.businessinsider.com/whatsapp-cofounder-brian-acton-tweet-time-to-delete-facebook-2018-3
======
ramanujank
Is he drawing attention to himself? Why did he sell his product (read data) to
them?

~~~
donttrack
Maybe he likes money?

